
Sony to Eliminate 10,000 Jobs, 6% of Workforce, Nikkei Says - llambda
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-04-09/sony-to-cut-10-000-jobs-worldwide-6-of-workforce-nikkei-says.html
======
tferris
I expected more.

Sony lost every battle—video games, smartphones, cameras, TFTs. Maybe they
still lead the professional broadcasting arena.

~~~
hippee-lee
I can't even down vote but I'll offer an a different point of view.

(lose every battle) != (lose entire war)

Perhaps this a a proactive measure to eliminate some bagage that accumulated
during the succeses they had in the areas you mentioned above. Perhaps this is
an opportunity to refocus on the areas the have recently lost but still have
competitive technology?

Fwiw - this is a reaction to the phrase "Lose every battle" more than anything
else. Also, I looked around and I don't own anything by sony and can't
remember the last thing I bought from them so perhaps they are still going to
lose the war.

------
pagekalisedown
I'm more surprised that 10,000 people only represented 6% of their workforce.

------
mcritz
Remember when Sony made inspirational products that everyone wanted?

~~~
cryptoz
I definitely don't. Maybe at 24 I'm too young to remember those days? All I
know about Sony is rootkits, lies, lack of security, exploding batteries and
pompous execs that think their customers are idiots.

But given their size, I suppose that growth must have come from innovation in
decades past.

~~~
moylan
i bought a sony walkman radio in the early 80s. still have it, use it every
day, use it in the bathroom where it is subject to hot and humid conditions.
it's now over a quarter of a century old and works fine.

in the 80s the build quality of sony was legendary. in the 90s they were still
excellent and most people i know preferred them over an alternate brand. but
minidiscs and even before that d.a.t. showed they preferred a locked down
environment that favoured sony and not their customers. mp3s were the nail in
the coffin for many folk that i know and people went elsewhere. i stopped
recommending sony back in late 90s. cd and dvd burners speeded up the process
when sony products refused to handle them.

the rootkits, lies and lack of security were just nails in the coffin.

